# y mejor persona



## Hazel

Hallo!

Wie kann man Ausdrücke wie "y mejor persona" ins Deutsche übersetzen?, z. B.:

Es un excelente trabajador y mejor persona.

Ich vermute, die wörtliche Übersetzung geht hier nicht ("Er ist ein ausgezeichneter Arbeiter und ein besserer Mensch").


----------



## elroy

Mein Versuch:

_Als Arbeiter ist er ausgezeichnet und als Mensch noch besser. _

Aber ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass die wörtliche Übertragung durchaus auch funktioniert:

_Er ist ein ausgezeichneter Arbeiter und ein noch besserer Mensch.
_
Aber ich würde im Deutschen, wie meine Sätze zeigen, das Wort "noch" einsetzen.


----------



## kunvla

Hazel said:


> Es un excelente trabajador y mejor persona.


_Er ist ein ausgezeichneter Arbeiter und als Mensch noch besser._

Saludos,


----------



## elroy

Das hört sich meiner Meinung nach nicht so schön an, kunvla. Die Kombination aus Substantiv und Adjektiv stört mich irgendwie. Aber mal schauen, was die Muttersprachler davon halten.


----------



## osa_menor

Mir fällt zwar noch keine gute deutsche Entsprechung ein, aber die Steigerungsform "besser" passt, meiner Meinung nach, hier nicht.


----------



## kunvla

_Er ist ein ausgezeichneter Arbeiter und noch viel mehr ein toller Mensch_.

Saludos,


----------



## osa_menor

Meine Version:

_ein ausgezeichneter Arbeiter und wertvoller Mensch_


Edit: Aber wer oder was entscheidet darüber, ob ein Mensch wertvoll ist?


----------



## elroy

Ich glaube, den Vorschlägen in #6 und #7 fehlt das Detail, dass seine Arbeitsmoral noch von seiner Menschlichkeit übertroffen wird. 

_Er hat eine hohe Arbeitsmoral und eine noch höhere Menschlichkeit _?


----------



## osa_menor

Dieses "mejor persona" scheint mir eher so eine Floskel zu sein, zum Beispiel für Nachrufe. Ich glaube nicht, dass hier wirklich ein Vergleich vorliegt. Es ist eher in der Bedeutung "ein sehr guter Mensch".


----------



## Tonerl

osa_menor said:


> Dieses "mejor persona" scheint mir eher so eine Floskel zu sein, zum Beispiel für Nachrufe. Ich glaube nicht, dass hier wirklich ein Vergleich vorliegt. Es ist eher in der Bedeutung "ein sehr guter Mensch".



*Oder wie Du schon oben erwähnt hattest: ein sehr "wertvoller Mensch", was der Bedeutung mMn wohl am nächsten kommt !

LG*


----------



## osa_menor

Ein weiterer Vorschlag:
... und ein außergewöhnlicher Mensch


----------



## Hazel

Vielen Dank für Eure Antworten und tolle Vorschläge!!  Ich denke, "es [buena cualidad] y mejor persona" zu sagen, wenn man einen anderen lobt, ist eine feste Wendung, um auszudrücken und zu betonen, dass ein Mensch (sehr) gut in etwas ist, aber seine Menschlichkeit ragt hervor. Darum, wenn ich an diese Wendung denke, verstehe ich es so, wie Elroy oben erklärt hat:



elroy said:


> Ich glaube, den Vorschlägen in #6 und #7 fehlt das Detail, dass seine Arbeitsmoral noch von seiner Menschlichkeit übertroffen wird.


----------



## osa_menor

Es scheint so, als ob diese Wendung auch im Deutschen Einzug gehalten hat: "... und ein noch besserer Mensch".
Wenn man es in die Googlesuche eingibt, dann erhält man allerhand Ergebnisse.
Mir persönlich gefällt es nicht besonders.


----------



## Hazel

Danke, osa_menor! Das ist ja interessant!


----------

